# Norco Truax in S testen???



## lacoccoina (28. Oktober 2011)

Nach Möglichkeit nicht nur auf dem Parkplatz...

Hat jemand eine Idee oder Tipp? Oder das Rad in S?? 

Danke!


----------



## Indian Summer (31. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen

Frag doch bitte schnell bei [email protected] an.

Besten Dank

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lacoccoina (31. Oktober 2011)

Okay, mache ich - danke!


----------

